# Bird very naughty



## crismeza (Sep 23, 2012)

So my cockatiel is very naughty ( i hope thats the right word) he bites everything i have on my hand or near me, he follows it and tries to bite it, and always wants to be out of his cage, he whistles and flaps his wings ( i let him out when he gets quiet) and like i said in another thread he hisses me when i try to pet him, but he does step up on my finger and hand whenever i want and he stays in my shoulders. My question Is that normal for a new cockatiel? he has been with me 3 weeks
help and thanks


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

The hissing and the snapping at your fingers is normal. That should stop soon. Mine still gets snappy when its time to go inside the cage after 3 months though lol. Not the aggressive snappy though.


----------



## crismeza (Sep 23, 2012)

i forgot to mention he doesn't bite my fingers like the things i have on my hands, he just hits its beak in my hand i dont know if that's a bite but he never bit like bite me xd 
yeah Mouseb when i'm trying to get him into his cage he flies away or tries to climb into my shoulder xD but i cheat with treats xd while he's enjoying his sunflower he goes to the cage >

I hope he gets more cuddly or friendly


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Try rubbing your face/nose up against his head that worked for both of my birds. It takes a little bit of time.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Most Tiels really don't care a lot for being petted, however once you get them addicted to getting their head scratched you can make it kind of a trade.

My Cara loves to get attention, will fly to my shoulder, start rubbing his head on my ear, preening etc. So I get him to step up on my hand, take my right index finger and wiggle it as I move closer to my bird.

Cara's head drops I go in for a nice long skritch. Work the back, the sides, maybe 2 fingers together to work underneath.

After he's had 20 seconds worth or so I stop and take a nice long smooth stroke from top of the head to the tip of the tail. That is my payment for the skritchs.

He wasn't really wild about it at first, but being consistent, love and skritches, then stroke really seems to have calmed his fears.

Also if your bird is not wanting to go back to cage, and is wanting to be on your shoulder he thinks he's not getting enough of your time, and attention. Is it getting a solid hour every day?

Or perhaps you need to set him up with an play area outside the cage with toys so it can play on its own?


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

mouseb said:


> Try rubbing your face/nose up against his head that worked for both of my birds. It takes a little bit of time.



Hi Just as a precaution, be aware that the above info could cost you an eye....B.J.


----------



## crismeza (Sep 23, 2012)

Ghosth yeah he spends like 5 or 6 hours out of the cage in my room with me, today he's being nice :S xD he plays with his toys in his playbox xd and comes to me to sit in my shoulder. now he's preening


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

mouseb said:


> Try rubbing your face/nose up against his head that worked for both of my birds. It takes a little bit of time.


Personally, I myself would not try this, especially not at this very early stage of the game. He's nowhere near ready to accept/allow that kinda "in yer face" action.

But in answer to yer question, yes.....that IS normal. However, I don't think yer bird is actually bein' "naughty". Just as most youngsters will do (and let's face it.....cockatiels can, _and do_, act just like young human kids), it seems to me that he's more or less testin' his limits. 

Believe me, u'll know good 'n well when he actually DOES bite ya


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Well guess it depends on how comfortable your birds are mine were more comfortable with a forehead rubbing on there head than my finger coming at their head. They both now do not have any problems with finger scratching.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree with MeanDonnaJean. A real bite leaves a hole. (often a bleeding one)

Then there is nibbling, tasting, mouthing (warning ) Beak sparring, and a few other behaviors.

Most of it starts falling into place in terms of context.

A I reach for bird and he does this _______

B Birds on my hand and he does ______

C Bird is upset, I get too close and he uses his beak to let me know by doing _______


----------

